# Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 5/6-5/7



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Saturday we were met by slick calm conditions for most of the morning, and low tides. We started off walking thigh deep sand pockets but without much success, as we were walking back to the boat a school of 100+ redfish rose up in front of us. Luckily they were spooked by an oncoming boat and heading directly at us. We were able to pick of a few solid reds before they ran by, we saw them one other time, but they didn't get closer than about 75 yards and returned in the direction they came from. With the wind still absent we headed out onto a few of the many oyster reefs in SA bay. Throwing watermelon DSL with an 1/8oz jig head we were able to catch a fish almost every cast. It was about 4 smalls to every keeper, and the keepers were 15.5-17" so we decided to release them all. Knowing that bigger trout do linger on the reefs we kept bouncing around searching for the reef that would be holding bigger trout. Finally, about our 3rd stop we found a handful of fish that didn't need to be measured to know they were keeps. 

Today I had the pleasure of fishing with two very nice gentlemen who were wanting to learn more about fishing with artificial. With a little more SSE wind today I knew we weren't going to have to run far. Pulling up on the shoreline over sand pockets and guts, the bait was going frantic. The water was semi clear, kind of a trout green color, so we tied on the strawberry wine on 1/8th and 1/4oz jig heads. As soon as we got to the first gut around crotch deep the bite was on. Slicks started popping up and solid trout between 19-24" were crushing our soft plastics. Walking about 200 yards from the boat, and the bite tapering off, we switched gears running to a knew area of knee deep sand pockets and scattered grass beds to try our hand at some redfish. Throwing dirty tequila and topwaters, we managed a few mid-slot reds and a couple more solid trout. It was a good way to end a beautiful Sunday on the Middle Texas Coast. 

We still have a few openings for May and room in June, if you would like to come down and experience some of this fine fishing that is upon us. From beginners to the most experienced lure fisherman, let me give you a few pointers and teach you techniques for the trip of a lifetime. Check out our website for trip details and don't hesitate to call to find a date that fits your schedule.


----------

